# Sneakys Season edit 2105/16



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, not been around for a while, been working on my new business venture, flying drones, and then winter appeared and that was the end of everything apart from riding...!

Sneaky has got his love even more this year, and has enjoyed the season, and has joined in with editing as well and learning so much more, now we know he isn't the best rider, and he still gets scared on jumps and rails, but he is pushing himself and enjoying, so for that i am happy, and as long as he is enjoying it, that is all i can ask for...

You can follow his ventures on his Facebook page Sneaky Snowboarder

And his video is here for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

He's super cute! Glad he is enjoying snowboarding


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Cant believe this got picked up by a few of the FB snowboarding pages and shared by them...! So stoked for Sneaky...

One of the pages that shared it has 112,000 likes on it... Hehe


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I now haz sad.

Want snowboarding.
:crying:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

We are as well Donutz, and we where only riding 8 days ago... :frown:

But we do have this to take advantage of... :grin: So a trip may be on the cards... Hehe


Summer Snow


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Kevin137 said:


> We are as well Donutz, and we where only riding 8 days ago... :frown:
> 
> But we do have this to take advantage of... :grin: So a trip may be on the cards... Hehe
> 
> ...


Holy.......


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

bksdds said:


> Holy.......


Exactly...! They had to dig the lift out twice last june, in the summer....!


----------

